# Catfish jugs!!!!!



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Since my surgery last week, I can't do a whole lot but lay around and keep clean and iced down.

Well, I had to get out a little here and there today and make a few more jugs for my arsenal. Well, my arsenal is full, but my wifes isn't so I thought I would add to it, today.

Just a few pics of the begginning to an end for alot of my whiskered friends. They aren't complete by far, but I have the hooks and line and the swivels bought. I still need the weights and the trotline clips and I will be able to put these overboard.

Look out catfish, here we come.........


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job those look great know all you need is water.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

kim e cooper said:


> Nice job those look great know all you need is water.


These jugs still have a long way to go before they hit water. I'm going to put about 40 feet of # 96 tarred twine on each of them, along with 5 swivels spaced 5 feet apart coming from the bottom and a 1 pound weight or railroad spike as an anchor. Add a little reflective tape and a name tag, some 5/0 circle hook stages, made with #18 tarred twine, on trotline clips and a little bait. Then and only then, will they be ready for the water.

In the winter time on Lake Conroe, we'll be fishing in 30 plus feet of water.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Man ,you go all out nice.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Gator Gar where did you get the white foam..I've been using white duct tape cause I can't find the white foam....


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

A friend of mine picked it up at a place called S.S.I. industries in Houston. They sell it in fifferent diameters so you'll probably be able to find one that suits you.

If you see the white foam like I have in the pictures, then that is where they probably got it from. I think it is like 8.11 for a 6 foot stick. I have been out there this morning putting main lines and swivels on the ones I made yesterday.

It is slow going, but well worth the effort. They are VERY productive.


----------



## Bigtexas (Apr 2, 2007)

How did you cut the holes through the foam?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

The O.D. on the 1/2 inch schedule 40 pvc is about 13/16ths. So I used a 1/2 inch paddle bit and went in one side and then flipped it over and went through the other side. This will ensure a tight fit of the foam on the pvc. You don't want it sliding up and down the pvc freely.

Some guys make jigs and use drill presses. I just paddle bit away with a hand held drill. If they aren't exactly even and straight, well, I don't get too upset. They're just catfish jugs.

There is a five inch piece of 3/8 inch rebar that I put on the inside for a counter weight. Slide it to the top of the jug and it counter wieghts all that string and allows it to lay flat in the water, until the fish hits it and then the weight slides to the bottom end of the jug, flagging it. Making it look like a big bobber.


----------



## Bigtexas (Apr 2, 2007)

They look great Gator. I might swing by ssi and pick up some 8" backer if they make it to make some "big cat" jugs.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

There are some guys off of my last site, that repeatedly caught those "Big" cats off of this same set up. But hey, if you like 'em Big, have at it. I'm sure you can find a size to fit you there.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

nice gg you must have a good friend to get that foam for you. know if he had some sausage and a nice stainless steel table?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Sausage????? How about some smoked bacon too. It is all coming next week. Gonna make a little of both. Might as well capitalize on my time off and do a little bit of something, until the doctor releases me to go back to work.


----------

